# where would you recommend buying a nice cube?



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of a reasonably priced place to buy a mid sized cube, with good clear, iron free glass?

ADA was around in some stores (eg. Aquarium's West) but I understand they had stocking problems and prices were a premium. They have a new brand now, and seems reasonably priced, but can anyone recommend another source/store competitive brand? Within Vancouver driving distance? I can't imagine mail order to be a good option.

Let me know your thoughts!

thank you!
Jessica


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

At least two CUBE tanks sold on here within the past month (a 17-g and a 40-g).

Keep your eyes peeled on BCAQUARIA. These pop up from time to time . . . although, depending on how soon you require it OR how long you can wait.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

$100 for a 30cm cube. A smaller but very elegant 7 gallons.

Other goodies are reasonably priced and maybe you can get a deal with multiple items:

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/for/6005541088.html

Note: NOT my ad.


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

Pat from Canadian Aquatics sells Starphire tanks which are similar to ADA but cheaper.
CANADIAN AQUATICS

I may have 2-3 ADA tanks for sale in the next 2 months as well if you're able to wait.
Or like others have mentioned, keep watching craigslist or BCA.


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

MDT said:


> Pat from Canadian Aquatics sells Starphire tanks which are similar to ADA but cheaper.
> CANADIAN AQUATICS
> 
> I may have 2-3 ADA tanks for sale in the next 2 months as well if you're able to wait.
> Or like others have mentioned, keep watching craigslist or BCA.


Ah yes, sadly they are out of starphire stock and will not restock until they some some of the ADA stock.
I had contacted them earlier in the month.

thanks for the suggestion. I was wondering if there was another type of small business like that ; )


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

Reckon said:


> $100 for a 30cm cube. A smaller but very elegant 7 gallons.
> 
> Other goodies are reasonably priced and maybe you can get a deal with multiple items:
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for sending the link. I had forgotten to look at craigslist anymore as I've never seen a tank as gorgeous at that one on there before!:bigsmile:


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

MDT said:


> Pat from Canadian Aquatics sells Starphire tanks which are similar to ADA but cheaper.
> CANADIAN AQUATICS
> 
> I may have 2-3 ADA tanks for sale in the next 2 months as well if you're able to wait.
> Or like others have mentioned, keep watching craigslist or BCA.


Yes, I'll keep my eye out if you list a cube or two.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...4-tanks-including-72g-corner-bowfront-145465/

I have this cube tank and stand available. pics dont do it justice as i had quickly set it up for impulse buy fish lol. $150. its 18x18x18 25g


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

What size/gallon cube are you looking for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

Atom said:


> What size/gallon cube are you looking for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Between 5-8 gal.

Love the picture of the little raspborras in your tank. I have a dozen too.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Depending on how big you want to go I really like the Fluval Flex with it's internal filter - April's Aquarium stocks them and they are a great LFS.

If you want to go bigger the Fluval Osaka is a great option ... there is a used one for sale in Victoria

http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/40G-Fluval-Osaka-tank-stand-and-HO-24-light_26818583.lite?

Hope this helps


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

VElderton said:


> Depending on how big you want to go I really like the Fluval Flex with it's internal filter - April's Aquarium stocks them and they are a great LFS.
> 
> If you want to go bigger the Fluval Osaka is a great option ... there is a used one for sale in Victoria
> 
> ...


Nice find! That's a good OBO price and a great looking tank.


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

VElderton said:


> Depending on how big you want to go I really like the Fluval Flex with it's internal filter - April's Aquarium stocks them and they are a great LFS.
> 
> If you want to go bigger the Fluval Osaka is a great option ... there is a used one for sale in Victoria
> 
> ...


Thank you for sending that Fluval idea along. Currently, I am running a Fluval Spec V - its the one in my avatar. As I've been drooling over pure glass cubes for a year, I'd like to try a more challenging tank. (And one that has proper dimensions to follow the rule of thirds. I can't even recall how many times I've shifted plants and hardscape around in that spec trying to arrive at a pleasing arrangement. I'm not happy with Fluval for not following proportions, or lighting. Recently I added a Finnex planted 24/7 on the spec, and am happier with what I can now grow.)

And yes, I love April's fish. For some reason, her fish and shrimp live longer in my tank than Aquarium's West. Whenever I bring home a few shrimp or a handful of micro rasborras or tetras from Aquarium's West, I have a sudden death of one or two critters within a day of arrival or within a week. April's however, always live. I've always wondered why?


----------

